
Show HN: Trump ReTweets Made by You - artur_makly
https://TrumpTweets.io
======
crobertsbmw
I’m getting SSL errors. And the retweet button on the examples isn’t working
for me. I’m using safari on my iPhone.

~~~
artur_makly
try ios chrome.

